# Free oysters tonight!!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Hey everyone its oyster time.

E*very Wednesday, at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, on Property at The Hampton Inn on **Pensacola Beach**. Pool side and Gulf of Mexico view, Mike features all you can eat, Oysters on the Half. 

They start shucking around 3:30 pm and go until they run out, which is normally 8 to 9 pm.

Always make sure you tell the tenders you are a Forum Member for additional Wednesday Nights Specials and Features. This is a well attended event, and always a nice evening, and sunset.*


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

my buddies still do not believe this. i've even been out there and they still dont.

im goin to fish the pier for awhile then head over for a couple of beers and oysters.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

AQUA HUNTRESS said:


> Hey everyone its oyster time.
> 
> E*very Wednesday, at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, on Property at The Hampton Inn on **Pensacola Beach**. Pool side and Gulf of Mexico view, Mike features all you can eat, Oysters on the Half. *
> 
> ...


*Cut and copy you did, Girl, you artist you!!*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

J0nesi said:


> my buddies still do not believe this. i've even been out there and they still dont.


*Shame on them, they must not be good buddies, as they do not believe you. *

*Tell them to stay home, more oysters for YOU!!!*


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Better bring your rain coat! I just looked at the radar and it is almost here. I was wanting to ride out there tonight also!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

LITECATCH said:


> Better bring your rain coat! I just looked at the radar and it is almost here. I was wanting to ride out there tonight also!


*I Love huddling under that Tiki Hut in a rain, with only a few gathered around to suck um down!!!*


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Beer and Oysters*

We will catch up with you all in two!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Sure was a great sunset and awesome oysters last night.*

*A nice turn out as well.*


----------



## terry mac (Jul 15, 2008)

I ll be there next wed....


----------



## weekend_fisher (Apr 26, 2013)

How long is this good for? I'm normally tied up on Wednesday evenings; however, I can break away once in a while...especially for free oysters and a couple of brews! I've just got to plan it right.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

weekend_fisher said:


> How long is this good for? I'm normally tied up on Wednesday evenings; however, I can break away once in a while...especially for free oysters and a couple of brews! I've just got to plan it right.


*Every Wed, from now till the end of the year.*


----------



## weekend_fisher (Apr 26, 2013)

Very cool!!!! Thanks BT!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there tonight.!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Deeplines said:


> I'll be there tonight.!!!


*They only shuck oysters on Wed, Only.*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Shuckin has begun, bout to head home and collect the ladies and head out.*


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Free oysters, drinks, and ladies, all on the beach at a hotel. If they're not already paying you, they should be!


----------

